# New Snow Goose Video Giveaway!



## nodakoutdoors.com

To break in the new site I'm giving a snow goose hunting video away.

The video is the new, "Snow Flurries" by Tracy Northup of Hunt Up North.

It's spring snow goose hunting in Missouri and North Dakota from this year.

Simply reply to this post, and thank Tracy for the video and you'll be included in the drawing.

As always, I'll pick 10 finalists in 2 weeks and the NASDAQ closing will decide the winner.

Post up! :beer:


----------



## Miller

Thanks Tracy for the chance. I would love to see some Nodak spring hunting.


----------



## FACE

Thanks Tracy! It would be interesting to if the ND snows are any differrent than the SD birds!


----------



## mallard

Thanks Tracy.


----------



## specklr

Thanks Tracy :beer:


----------



## KEN W

I'm in...thanks Tracy


----------



## Robert A. Langager

Thank you, Tracy.

Can RCs be in this drawing?


----------



## goose

thanks tracy!


----------



## nickle ditch

Thanks Tracy!


----------



## Leo Porcello

Put me in! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Decoyer

Thanks Tracy, put me in


----------



## MNhunter

Thanks Tracy....im in!


----------



## Ref

Thanks Tracy, count me in!


----------



## djleye

Thanks Tracy!!!


----------



## fishhook

Sounds fun to me. Thanks for the chance!!!


----------



## mikec

Thanks Tracy!!! :sniper:


----------



## 870 XPRS

Thanks for the chance Tracy.


----------



## guppy

Thanks Tracy


----------



## MnDiver

thanks Tracey>>>>>> :beer:


----------



## duckman53821

THANKS for the chance.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Thanks Tacey


----------



## SiouxperDave25

Thanks Tracy


----------



## Fetch

Thanks Tracy - I'd like to see it & then maybe give it away again ???


----------



## Matt Jones

Thanks for the drawing!


----------



## tsodak

Thanks for the tape!!!


----------



## skyball

Keep 'em coming Tracy.  THanks! :beer:


----------



## Miller

How'd I miss this one? Thanks Tracy!


----------



## ChrisP

Count me in the drawing, that is if I'm not too late!


----------



## CityHunter

You're the man Tracy...or at least we'll see on the video.  :beer:

Thanks!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Signup is over.

Here are the 10 drawn winners:

specklr - 1 
Robert A. Langager - 2 
mallard - 3 
goose - 4 
nickle ditch - 5 
djleye- 6 
fishhook - 7 
MNDiver - 8 
tsodak - 9 
ChrisP - 0

We will let the closing of the NASDAQ on Monday, August 18th (yup..that's today) decide the winner. If your number is the final cent of the NASDAQ, you win!

Good Luck to the finalists!


----------



## djleye

C"MON LUCKY SIX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Nasdaq is closed at 1739.49 ( http://www.nasdaq.com/ )

Congratulations tsodak!

Please PM your mailing address and it'll go out to you tomorrow.

Thanks again Tracy for the giveaway.


----------



## Field Hunter

I'm thinking a few beers in one of the local taverns in Jamestown....one with a VCR handy so we can preview this one.


----------



## goose-PA

Well I would like a crack at getting my hands on a good snow hunting video. Just what you need to take the edge off.


----------



## fishhook

SO CLOSE.....OH Well thanks for the chance!


----------



## ILDUCKER

I'll take a chance...thanks for putting up the video...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Sorry...contest is over.

There will be more in the future, keep your eyes out!


----------

